# Livery yards in middlesex



## fine_and_dandy (15 March 2007)

I am having a few issues with finding a yard that isn't too far away but also has good facilities and good turnout! its amazing how many yards say they have it and when you get there...?!

so if anyone knows of any really good livery yards in the middlesex area (i'm based in uxbridge), please pass on the details! don't want to be too far away but i don't mind a 30 minute drive or so 
	
	
		
		
	


	





and thanks to all who voiced their advice and opinion on insurance..its been really helpful!!


----------



## huggz (15 March 2007)

Littlebourne ......not sure if the bridleway (Jackets Lane) linking to Ruislip woods is sorted yet.
There is Pond Farm.....but the turnout isn't great there
Les Maryon has a yard in Iver.....near Black/Langley Parks
I'm not in that area, I used to teach at a yard nearby though &amp; have a friend who used to keep hers in West Drayton, then Harefield....can ask her for you.


----------



## huggz (15 March 2007)

Just thought of another.....can't remember the names though.
One is near little Britain lakes ( Cowley) Mill Farm rings a bell.
&amp; there is another near the bridge over the M25...road from Uxbridge heading to Iver non right,...sells hay.
Might be worth driving over to the Horse House &amp; looking at the ad board.


----------



## polaris (15 March 2007)

was about to suggest lLittebourne or pond farm. There are a few near Iver so just as bearhuggz says. There is always Patchett's but don't know if they do livery anymore. We used to be stationed at Uxbridge!
Try the tack shop the Horse house as they might know somewhere or contact these horsey places and they might know....It's been a while since we were there.

Chase Saddlery (Enfield), Enfield ,Middlesex EN2 6NX, 0208 363 7238 
The Horse House, Ducks Hill Farm, Middlesex, HA6 2SP, 01923 823 271
The Tack Shop, Hillingdon, Middlesex, UB8 3DG ,0895 442 260 
L.H. Helm, Sloemans Farm, Middlesex, EN2 9HW, 0208 363 4638 
L.F. Jollyes(Saddlery Dept), Enfield ,Middlesex, EN2 9BB, 0208 363 6980
Pegasus Trading Products, Grove Farm, Warren Lane, Stanmore, HA7 4LE 0208 9306721


----------



## ginnyspinner (15 March 2007)

There is Park farm in Mount Pleasant (Harefield) - lovely owners, good turnout, average menage. Littlebourne is awful really snotty liveries.
There is one in Richings Park, right next to M25, has an indoor school, nice stables, okay turnout and hacking onto bridleway.
There was one is Stanwell - dunno if its still there.
There is also a yard in Hayes End, but can't remember its name! These were all there when I left London 3 years ago, so maybe worth a look. I have stabled at all of them at various times.


----------



## Fahrenheit (15 March 2007)

Go out of Uxbridge towards the Denham roundabout (where you get on the M40) and there  is one on the left just before you get to the roundabout, I think its called Ivy House (but can't guarantee thats what its called!)
Also there is a lovely little yard, if you go over the Denham roundabout and carry on on the A40 towards Gerrards Cross go up the hill and just has you are getting into Tatling End turn left into Hollybush Lane, go down Hollybush Lane take first left go down lane and take the next left and there is and entrance almost immediately, its called Mount farm, my friend stables there and is really happy there and they have a new manege and its great hacking (I can vouch for that because I use to stable near there and god I miss the hacking there because Ive got none where I am now!)


----------



## fine_and_dandy (15 March 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Littlebourne ......not sure if the bridleway (Jackets Lane) linking to Ruislip woods is sorted yet.
There is Pond Farm.....but the turnout isn't great there
Les Maryon has a yard in Iver.....near Black/Langley Parks
I'm not in that area, I used to teach at a yard nearby though &amp; have a friend who used to keep hers in West Drayton, then Harefield....can ask her for you. 

[/ QUOTE ]

ooh yes please, if you could ask about the iver yard that would be fab!
i think the west drayton one you refer to is manor farm?? i've tried them already, they're full.

im top of littlebourne's list for livery, they're having a shuffle round in a fortnight and are certain there will be a stable available. i ride at littlebourne anyway and know them pretty well, some people up there are a bit stuffy, but i've found pretty much anywhere i go there is always one like that!

i like the sound of those in denham too, i think i know the yard you mean as well, so i will look into that...

out of interest, what do you consider to be a fair price for DIY livery in this area?


----------



## cazza (16 March 2007)

if you are in Uxbridge, look towards amersham/Chesham/Denham there are lots of places round there.


----------



## copper100 (16 March 2007)

Hiya..

I'm at the yard in Iver, pm me for details, tel no etc..


----------

